# Suggestions for a CC newbie?



## xobrian

I have not had a CC before, but I am looking to start in on this now  I'm just looking for a few suggestions on what might be good ones to start with. I was looking at the Siglo IV as one of the options, but if any of the "experts" have other suggestions I'd love to hear them.

Thanks!


----------



## asmartbull

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/24672-habanos-beginners.html

This is a must read.....

I tell most of my friends

Monte 2 or 4
Party, Corona Senior, Short, 898
Boli, BBF or BRC
Upmann Corona Major, Connie 1, or #2

Sampler packs are great


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/24672-habanos-beginners.html
> 
> This is a must read.....
> 
> I tell most of my friends
> 
> Monte 2 or 4
> Party, Corona Senior, Short, 898
> Boli, BBF or BRC
> Upmann Corona Major, Connie 1, or #2
> 
> Sampler packs are great


Throw the R.A. Small Club Corona & Monte #5 in there & I agree totally! Another easy to get is the Punch Petite Coronation.


----------



## asmartbull

Tashaz said:


> Throw the R.A. Small Club Corona & Monte #5 in there & I agree totally! Another easy to get is the Punch Petite Coronation.


 correct you are....RASCC and RASS are favorites,,,,
Perhaps that is why I keep forgetting to share


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> correct you are....RASCC and RASS are favorites,,,,
> Perhaps that is why I keep forgetting to share


LMAO! And here I am giving away my 07's. I need to stop doing this or rename myself Ron. :madgrin:


----------



## xobrian

Thanks guys! somehow I missed that sticky thread


----------



## asmartbull

Tashaz said:


> LMAO! And here I am giving away my 07's. I need to stop doing this or rename myself Ron. :madgrin:


Not to go to far off track, but Warren, how do the 07's compare to
other yrs ???


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> Not to go to far off track, but Warren, how do the 07's compare to
> other yrs ???


In most that list I actually think the 08's are the best of the lot. The BRCs from 08 are the pick of the bunch and the BBF from 08 is just turning into superb.


----------



## mikejh

the first one i had was an ryj en cedros #3, i thought it was a nice intro, light, but very floral, nice thick smoke


----------



## asmartbull

mikejh said:


> the first one i had was an ryj en cedros #3, i thought it was a nice intro, light, but very floral, nice thick smoke


Mike
Glad you had a good experience with that cigar.
I do believe you may be the exception because they have been hit or
miss over the yrs.


----------



## gator_79

The sig IV is a great smoke. One of my favorites, but takes time to really shine(2 years minimum). 
The HdM Epi 2 is a very good smoke young as is the Boli BBF, although they do get much better with age. The Boli BBF is the stronger of the 2. 
The monte #4 is outstanding young, although it's a little too short for me.

The link posted would be a great starting point. Read it, grab some 3 and 5 packs...Then sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bbergeson said:


> I have not had a CC before, but I am looking to start in on this now  I'm just looking for a few suggestions on what might be good ones to start with. I was looking at the Siglo IV as one of the options, but if any of the "experts" have other suggestions I'd love to hear them.
> 
> Thanks!


Any Petite Corona is a great stick for beginners! They are ready to smoke 95% of the time no wait other than for R/H to stabilize. Of course with aging they can be even better. The flavors are so rich and abundant enjoy your journey!


----------



## sengjc

asmartbull said:


> Mike
> Glad you had a good experience with that cigar.
> I do believe you may be the exception because they have been hit or
> miss over the yrs.


Ain't the only one Bullman, I quite like RyJ Cedros series myself.


----------



## asmartbull

sengjc said:


> Ain't the only one Bullman, I quite like RyJ Cedros series myself.


Seng
Don't get me wrong.....Very good cigars.
Just not one that most noob's can appreciate, especially coming from
a strong nc back-round.


----------

